# Wo?? Der perfekte induktive INI



## McNugget (18 Mai 2010)

Hallo allerseits.

Ich suche den perfekten induktiven INI.

Ein IFM 5131 hat schon versagt und löst auch bei Verschmutzung willkürlich aus.

Anofrderungen:

zu detekierendes Metall: V2A und V4A
Schaltabstand: ohne Korrekturfaktor brutto möglichst über 40mm
Steckeranschluss M12
Extrem Robust, wasserdicht, schlagfest, säureresistent.

Möglichst geringer Korrekturfaktor oder eben hoher Schaltabstand, so dass von den 40mm (oder eben mehr) möglichst viel übrig bleibt.

Bauform am besten kleine Quaderform oder M30.

Wer kennt so ein Wunderteil?


----------



## Rudi (19 Mai 2010)

Ich kann Dir da leider auch keine Empfehlung geben.
Was ist das denn für eine Verschmutzung, die den INI schaltet ??
Ich habe da eigentlich noch keine so schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht und wir arbeiten in Gießereien.


----------



## McNugget (19 Mai 2010)

Hallo Rudi.

Das ist ja das Kuriose:

Die INIs reagieren auf frischen Kot, oder das andere Wort, das hier im Forum wahrscheinlich gesperrt ist: Scheisse.

Es gibt keinen Hinweis darauf, dass Metallgranulat gefressen wurde....


Erst, nachdem die Sensoren gereinigt wurden, geht es wieder.


----------



## nico (19 Mai 2010)

Da würde ich als Ini aber auch Fehlschaltungen machen, wenn man mir Scheisse auf den Kopp wirft. 

Was sagt denn der Sensorhersteller?


----------



## Beren (19 Mai 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## McNugget (19 Mai 2010)

Nicht jede Anlage steht im Reinstraum.

Bitte konstruktives.


----------



## edi (19 Mai 2010)

> Extrem Robust, wasserdicht, schlagfest, säureresistent.




Hallo,

wir haben gute Erfahrungen mit ege-elektronik gemacht . Ob die aber alle deine Anforderungen erfüllen...? Schau einfach mal rein.


----------



## nico (19 Mai 2010)

McNugget schrieb:


> Nicht jede Anlage steht im Reinstraum.
> 
> Bitte konstruktives.



Das wissen wir auch. Die Frage was der Sensorhersteller dazu sagt hast du übrigens nicht beantwortet.


----------



## rentier rudi (20 Mai 2010)

Hallo McNugget,

Schau mal bei di-soric. Da gibt es welche mit Ganzstahlhülse in M30.


----------



## McNugget (1 Juni 2010)

Hallo Ihr Helfer.

Vielen Dank für Euer Interesse, und vor allem für die Rückfragen.





Der Hersteller sagte, dass in bestimmten Fehlerfällen der eingesetzte Sensor kapazitive Eigenschaften entwickeln kann.

Ich solle das Ganze doch mal mit einem nassen Lappen (Kot-Simulation  ;-) ) testen.

Gesagt, getan: Der Sensor reagiert auch auf einen nassen zusammengeknüllten Lappen wenn man ihn direkt belegt. (also den Lappen draufdrückt, bewegt, wischt..).

Mit Luftabstand löst der Sensor nicht aus, nur bei direktem Kontakt mit der aktiven Fläche. Tendentiell auch eher, wenn der Anpressdruck höher ist. (Ist mein höchst subjektiver Eindruck.)

Ich bin total baff und hätte das NIEMALS für möglich gehalten.

Viel weiter bin ich jetzt noch nicht. Disoric soll einen Sensor in gleicher Bauform haben. Der wird jetzt mal getestet.

Was soll man von induktivien INIs halten, die sich plötzlich und ohne reproduzierbare Ereignisse kapazitv verhalten?


Gruss

ein kopfschüttelnder

McNugget


----------



## nico (1 Juni 2010)

Hallo!

ich weiss, dass es Lichtschranken mit Vorder- und Hintergrundausblendung gibt. Vielleicht gibt es soetwas auch bei Inis?!


----------

